# Will my seed wash away



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Because my backyard is a ft below the school in behind us, this is what half an inch of rain can do to a yard. I woke up to lots of grass babies this morning, but half my backyard looks like this and it's raining right straight though to tomorrow. Will I start having seed washout?


----------



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

More than likely yes you will wash out. If your lucky it will just spread around. What was your seed down date and seed type?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is hard to tell. Not much you could do until the rain stops.


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

The Lawn Newbie, I laid down TTTF 7 days ago. The one good thing is it started germinating yesterday.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If it started to germinate, you should be just fine.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I had ponding on my reno for three days, the area looked dead. About week later some more grass babies poped up, albeit it was pretty thin and that was kbg


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@capples3 Many of my reno areas look like yours in that picture. Mine is TTTF as well. I think it is a real advantage that you already had some germination.
I agree that there is a wisdom in waiting--not only for the rain to end, but also for more germination a few days after the rain stops.
I experienced downpours on the day that I seeded. Only so much can be done in these 'bare-dirt' situations. Tackifiers may help. And @Paulsprimecuts just published an excellent video where it looks like he acheives an absolutely stellar seedbed. GCI turf also recently published a video comparing degrees of seed washout under several different conditions of seed-to-soil contact.

Given that I had a substantial number of seeds pushed around, my plan is to give the areas a few days once it dries up some. I put a lot of seeds under the soil, and those stand a better chance than those seeds that were merely topdressed a bit. If, after 7-10 days, I am not seeing any germination in these areas of washout, I'm going to order more seed and then try again. Given your looming winter, pressures are different for you, but I just wanted to share my strategy for the sake of comparison.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1rn3M5UKys


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Is the worry that the seeds flow down river away from their intended areas?

or

That the seeds will drown?

I would think former -is if you have a slope in your property then that's where the rivers flow & take then - Hurricane Florence affected.

For the latter, I would think the seeds like the water unless it never recedes.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I basically had the same issue.

Threw my seed down, got 2" rain that night, and like 4" over the next 5 days.

Like This:










Millions of the little seeds floated away.... Pretty gnarly.
But still did "okay". 
Pretty patchy, overall.

Its the little green ones in the picture below


----------

